# Killington - Friday, 5/1



## Greg (Apr 3, 2009)

Assuming *[thread="53129"]this rumor[/thread]* verifies, I might be down for a May Day bump off on Superstar. It would be my first time skiing in May. Anyone else down?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 3, 2009)

The prospect of skiing in May is appealing to me.  Too far out for me to commit though...


----------



## andyzee (Apr 3, 2009)

I could be down for 5/2.


----------



## madriverjack (Apr 3, 2009)

If the weather is nice it would be a superstar way to finish out the year. I'm in depending on weather.


----------



## severine (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm going to be busy finishing up take-home exams, I'm sure. Which sucks because I was really looking forward to skiing in May this year and had to ditch my A-basin plans.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 3, 2009)

I'll be skiing.  Sunday River if they do May day, Wildcat if they are open or Sugarloaf.  Get out in May its worth it.  I took May 1st off.


----------



## Greg (Apr 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> Assuming *[thread="53129"]this rumor[/thread]* verifies, I might be down for a May Day bump off on Superstar. It would be my first time skiing in May. Anyone else down?



It's my understanding this is indeed closer to official than it is a rumor. Who is down?!


----------



## danny p (Apr 3, 2009)

I will be down as long as the weather cooperates.


----------



## Greg (Apr 3, 2009)

danny p said:


> I will be down as long as the weather cooperates.



Sweet danny! I'm down with starting and ending lift serviced at Killington with you! :idea:


----------



## Greg (Apr 3, 2009)

It's official. Plan accordingly. Hope the weather works out.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 3, 2009)

Sorry, I'm out.....I'd try and make it up for 5/3........but


----------



## danny p (Apr 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> Sweet danny! I'm down with starting and ending lift serviced at Killington with you! :idea:



Ha, that's right.  Seems like a long time ago...I guess thats a sign of a good season.  :beer:


----------



## powbmps (Apr 3, 2009)

Sign me up for 5/1.  I can definitely make it for at least a few hours.


----------



## Greg (Apr 3, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Sign me up for 5/1.  I can definitely make it for at least a few hours.



Sweet. It'll be good to get some turns in with you this year.

"May Day at the Big K!" :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 3, 2009)

Will they have the mtb trail open?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 3, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Will they have the mtb trail open?



Good thinking!  Bump skiing and MTBing in the same day, at the same place!


----------



## Madroch (Apr 3, 2009)

Never done SS in April, let alone May.  If I'm free, I'm there.


----------



## Greg (Apr 4, 2009)

I really want to meet Highway Star and GSS on this day.


----------



## severine (Apr 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> I really want to meet Highway Star and GSS on this day.


I thought it was one of GSS's goals to ski with you this season?



GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Oh yeah next season I want to ski with Greg and Severine..


----------



## Zand (Apr 4, 2009)

5/2 would be a lot better for me. I could try playing hookey Friday but that's 3 weeks before my last day of school. Plus 5/2 would give me a 6 month season.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm in....Should be a blast!


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 4, 2009)

I would be down for the weekend but not mid-week. Vacation days are reserved for Mount Washington from here on out.


----------



## Greg (Apr 9, 2009)

Looking good for May Day with the Superstar quad and the K1!

*[post="412837"]Click.[/post]*


----------



## danny p (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm definately a lot more stoked now!


----------



## reefer (Apr 9, 2009)

I'll take the weather route also. If it's going to be nice.


----------



## powbmps (Apr 9, 2009)

Doh!  I'm out.  Forgot I'm not coming back from vacation until 5/2.  S**t!


----------



## MrMagic (Apr 10, 2009)

i think i am in


----------



## Beast_Ed (Apr 14, 2009)

Does anyone have a picture of the Killington bumps?  I don't want to burn a day up there without seeing the trails first.


----------



## Greg (Apr 14, 2009)

Beast_Ed said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the Killington bumps?  I don't want to burn a day up there without seeing the trails first.



http://www.killingtonzone.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=26406

I'll do some live photo reports tomorrow too. powhunter was up on Monday; wasn't blown away by the bump action.


----------



## Beast_Ed (Apr 15, 2009)

Highline looks good


----------



## Greg (Apr 15, 2009)

Beast_Ed said:


> Highline looks good



Highline is plowed.


----------



## Bostonian (Apr 16, 2009)

I am good for May 1st, I have a furlough day coming.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 17, 2009)

greg said:


> i really want to meet highway star and gss on this day.



............ski-off time!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 17, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> ............ski-off time!!!


dude, put the crack pipe down for a day...it's getting really old


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 17, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> dude, put the crack pipe down for a day...it's getting really old



Whatever.  I'll be there, but I'm only showing up to ski with you guys if it's for a ski-off.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 17, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Whatever.  I'll be there, but I'm only showing up to ski with you guys if it's for a ski-off.



why can't you try to make ski buddies on here like everybody else..Root and Greg want to ski with you..


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 17, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> why can't you try to make ski buddies on here like everybody else..Root and Greg want to ski with you..


Hell yeah...

GSS and I skied a lot of runs at Blue this season:beer:
Made a bunch of new ski buddies actually


----------



## Greg (Apr 17, 2009)

I would ski with anybody from this board, including Highway Star. I would be curious to see how he is in person as well as how he skis. He's not interested in that though and really I couldn't care less.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm interested in a ski-off, at Killington, on 5/1/09.  Any takers.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 17, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I'm interested in a ski-off, at Killington, on 5/1/09.  Any takers.





Highway Star said:


> Dude, you really need to take a break and get some new material.



heed thy own advice


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 17, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> why can't you try to make ski buddies on here like everybody else..Root and Greg want to ski with you..



I'm too cool for that.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 17, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I'm too cool for that.



lame


----------



## Greg (Apr 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> I might be down for a May Day bump off on Superstar.



I think I'm going to just hang up the skis for the season after this Sunday. Doesn't look like there is going to be much of a mogul scene with the slalom event at the Big K on May 1 unfortunately. Gonna go out on a mogul high note at the Bush on Sunday. Then it's full on MTB season.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 21, 2009)

Don't hang them up so soon! At least check out the reports after this weekend. Hot spring conditions will surely bring the bumps back up again at K. I'll be there on that weekend some time for my last lift serviced day for sure unless it is bad weather (heck, maybe even if it is bad weather :lol: ).


----------



## Greg (Apr 21, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Don't hang them up so soon!



We'll see man. I'm counting on sick mush moguls this weekend and that would be going out on a high note. If the slalom on May Day is on Superstar, that pretty much takes it out of play for good bumps. Doubt they'll run the K1 that day. Word is the Canyon run out probably won't make it till May. That leaves what? Skyeburst? Ain't gonna be any bumps there. I'm already into MTB mode anyway so this season ending is going to be cake to swallow.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> We'll see man. I'm counting on sick mush moguls this weekend and that would be going out on a high note. If the slalom on May Day is on Superstar, that pretty much takes it out of play for good bumps. Doubt they'll run the K1 that day. Word is the Canyon run out probably won't make it till May. That leaves what? Skyeburst? Ain't gonna be any bumps there. I'm already into MTB mode anyway so this season ending is going to be cake to swallow.



The May Day Fun Slalom is usually on skiers right on the top half of middle superstar. There's never any bumps there as it's too flat ( I usually GS the middle part just to get through it). There will probably be two-three groomers wide swath on lower superstar hopefully leaving a few good lines. Lower Skyelark will be bumped until it isn't melts out and isn't skiable, which will probably be Sunday.  Looks like they still have that remaining snow where the pond skimming was. If they break that down and spread it out that will make the runout functionable. Maybe we'll have seasonable temps next week and they'll have more snow to farm around to make that runout work for the last two days
Skyeburst has been closed since April 6


----------



## Greg (Apr 21, 2009)

ozzy said:


> The May Day Fun Slalom is usually on skiers right on the top half of middle superstar. There's never any bumps there as it's too flat ( I usually GS the middle part just to get through it). There will probably be two-three groomers wide swath on lower superstar hopefully leaving a few good lines. Lower Skyelark will be bumped until it isn't melts out and isn't skiable, which will probably be Sunday.  Looks like they still have that remaining snow where the pond skimming was. If they break that down and spread it out that will make the runout functionable. Maybe we'll have seasonable temps next week and they'll have more snow to farm around to make that runout work for the last two days
> Skyeburst has been closed since April 6



Skye-whatever. I guess I meant 'lark. I'll wait and see what the reports show next week.


----------



## Mildcat (Apr 22, 2009)

Greg said:


> We'll see man. I'm counting on sick mush moguls this weekend and that would be going out on a high note. If the slalom on May Day is on Superstar, that pretty much takes it out of play for good bumps. Doubt they'll run the K1 that day. Word is the Canyon run out probably won't make it till May. That leaves what? Skyeburst? Ain't gonna be any bumps there. I'm already into MTB mode anyway so this season ending is going to be cake to swallow.



If you want the sick mush moguls hit the Loaf the first weekend of May. Last year was good on Skidder and Hayburner. Should be good this year too.


----------



## danny p (Apr 27, 2009)

hoping for good weather for friday @ K, after this past saturday I'm not ready to hang up the board yet...way too much fun still to be had up there!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 27, 2009)

bvibert said:


> The prospect of skiing in May is appealing to me.  Too far out for me to commit though...



I'm definitely out for this.  My season it done.


----------



## Greg (Apr 27, 2009)

Yeah, I'm definitely out on this one. My season is d-o-n-e.


----------



## 180 (Apr 27, 2009)

Assuming the weather is good, I am in and so is 181.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 29, 2009)

Is anyone going to be there on Saturday?


----------



## mondeo (Apr 29, 2009)

Puck it said:


> Is anyone going to be there on Saturday?


I'm in for a 3 day weekend, Fri-Sat Kmart, Sun SB. I need to re-waterproof my jacket.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 30, 2009)

It's time for a SKI-OFF!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 30, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> It's time for a SKI-OFF!!!!



start a thread


----------

